# Tension pins



## elginrunner (Oct 26, 2008)

Hello all,

Does anyone know the size of roll pins in the slide. I have tried SAE, and (DUH) they are the wrong size. Metric sizes anyone??

Thanks.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Good question. Other than asking SIG, I'd try and size them with a drill bit, then use a conversion chart.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

Older or newer style? Older is a pair of split pins and the newer is a solid pin. You can get them in Parts kits from www.topgunsupply.com or Brownwells.


----------



## elginrunner (Oct 26, 2008)

The reason I'm asking... I've been using the KG's Gunkote refinishing... and trying different colors.. repeated driving them in and out has worn them and finially I had a breakage. I ran across them at Brownells but for the cost of two pins I could buy a box of them (if I knew the correct size...) 

The sigs I've been working with are the P6's. However I've ran across info that the cross pins are inerchangable with pretty much their whole line...220, 226 etc..


----------

